# Need 1 or2 divers for this Saturday 1-26



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Have room for 1 or 2 divers this saturday 1-26 split gas usually $50 pp 2 tank dive 777-6722 please no calls after 8 thx Chad


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

unfortunately i will be out of town 

good luck


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I change my mind about working this weekend count me in if you still have room.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Man, I'd love to go. We went out yesterday for 2 dives to the O. Unfortunately I have to work this weekend.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sooo jealous. Waiting for the seas to calm down here in the Keys. 

Whack one for me! (and post pics)


----------



## Alindquist (Feb 21, 2012)

Where will you guys be leaving from & what time, I'm trying to get out this weekend. I'm in Navarre... 
Aaron


----------

